# stx38 wheel help please



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

is there a trick to get right rear wheel off john deere stx38 yellow deck? i took cap off, lock pin, washer and tried to knock wheel off with hammer. its simply stuck. any suggestions? thanks in advance


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The manufacturers don't put any type of anti-seize/lube on them,when they're made,and most dealers don't do it,either,so they end up rusting on the shaft.
Try squirting some PB Blaster in the slot of the shaft,and let it set a few minutes. repeat a few times,and it should come loose.


----------



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

ty. its soaking


----------

